# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area)  حل مشكله الشحن غير مدعوم 6303c

## GSM-AYA

*  *

----------


## ZAFER999

اخواني المتعارف في اكثر من 90% من اعطال الشاحن غير مدعوم ابحث في المخطط عن المقاومة  المتغيرة 47k  وبدلها واحياناً اسحب خط منها الى bsi على كونكتور البطارية     من الخط ذو القيمة وليس الارضي وشكراً لكم اخواني في المنتدى

----------


## noaman22000

مشكورين يا ابطال

----------

